# Please help.!!!



## sanju747 (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi there,

Im an Indian,working in UAE as air traffic control assistant also Air radio operator in Abudhabi Airport.

I would like to know the chances of getting the same job if I visiting Singapore.
how much salary need thr for good life. Kindly advice me the cost of living,education expenses also medical insurance.

It will really appreciated if you could advise me with helpful tips.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

My understanding is that ATC jobs in Singapore require Singaporean citizenship.


----------

